# Need a Pig cooker rental



## Hunt0035

Looking to rent a pig cooker in the Monmouth area or within 30-45 mins.

I offered to cook a pig for my sisters baby shower, and will bring the hog up from here in NE NC. Id rather not trailer the pig cooker from here, with DOT problems, not a good axle etc.

Any body know anything about a one to rent there? Or somebody that owns one wana make a few bucks? I'm from eastern carolina so I know how to take care of one, and how to clean it up when im done!


----------



## AL_N_VB

guess diggin a hole is outta the question..... grill it Hawaiian style


----------



## montylfl

How about a spit.

http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=532294


Here is a place that used to rent them. might be a 90 minute drive.

maybe you can find a place that's closer but at least you know of this place if all else fails! you can rent it by the weekend ($150.00) or for the week ($250.00).


----------



## RuddeDogg

Nserch4Drum said:


> guess diggin a hole is outta the question..... grill it Hawaiian style


Yeah brah.....pig Hawaiian style!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## parkstreet1234

I know where you can buy pigs fully cooked if you need them, just go to any Filipino store in Bergen NJ, the'lll hook you up, even deliver it to your doorstep fully cooked. Message me for more details...I know a guy who sells, delievers and cooks them!


----------



## AL_N_VB

parkstreet1234 said:


> I know where you can buy pigs fully cooked if you need them, just go to any Filipino store in Bergen NJ, the'lll hook you up, even deliver it to your doorstep fully cooked. Message me for more details...I know a guy who sells, delievers and cooks them!


How close is that to Moonachie?


----------

